# Vienna Philharmonic 150th Anniversary CD Set Question



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

A few weeks ago, I bought a used copy of Vol. 4 of this CD set because of the Furtwangler pieces and really liked it -- all of the recordings are from the early '50's. Well, today I found 4 more used volumes in great shape and will be checking them out very soon.

Question; does anyone know how many volumes there are in this set?


----------

